# .... من الألف الى الياء .....



## miltronique (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني 

ربما يخطأ الانسان الاختيار ... ويجد نفسه في آخر المطاف يريد أن يبدأ من جديد .. ولا يعرف كيف يبدأ.
ربما لا أعرف ماذا أختار ولماذا ... ولا أجد من يرشدني.
أنا أعرف إختياري ولكني لا أعرف من أين أبدأ و كيف أبدأ.. ولا أجد من يرشدني ...

أود هاهنا أن نبدأ من الصفر ... نبدأ مع المبتدئين مرورا بالمتوسطين الى أن نصل الى المحترفين
أن نسيرة خطوة بخطوة على مسير أضعفنا ( كذلك كنتم فمن الله عليكم )
على أن نكتبه بالعربية للمهندسين العرب وبالتدرج 
ودون استخدام روابط الى صفحات أخرى 
وخاصة دون تسرع أو قفزات الى أبعد من النقطة التى نحن فيها ودون خروج عن الموضوع.
============ والله ولي التوفيق ========================

الأخ المشرف فتوح كنت اول او ممن ساهمو في وضع هذا الموضوع 
فهل لك ان تعرف لنا ماهي مهنة تشكيل الالواح المعدنية ولماذا هذا الاختيار؟


----------



## فتوح (4 يونيو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بك أخي الكريم miltronique

تشكيل اللواح المعدنية معرفة يا أخي من اسمها فهي التعامل مع الألواح المعدنية من حيث القص والتخريم والثني أو التشكيل وحساب ذلك من حيث الأحمال وغير ذلك من المعادت التي تعمل بها والبرامج التي تحتاجها و..

أما لماذا فأعتقد انك قرأت الموضوع الذي تحدثنا فيه عن الأسباب

ومنها دخول هذه الصناعة في الكثير جدا من الأعمال فهي لا غنى عنها ومع ذلك لا تجد من يتكلم عنها كثيراً 

فأحببنا أن نساعد أنفسنا بتبادل المعرفة وغير ذلك


----------



## miltronique (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك على الرد ولكن 
مامعنى التخريم؟


----------



## ابو محمود (6 يونيو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا لك على الرد ولكن
> مامعنى التخريم؟


بص بقى ياسيدى عمليات التخريم فى الصاج او الصفائح هى عملية انتاج ثقوب او فتحات بواسطة اداة زى البانشات punchesاو fly cutter او بنط drilling tip او القرضnibbling 
وكمان ممكن بالبلازما او الليزر او اللهب او الماء 
والشكل الناتج ممكن يكون مستدير او مستطيل او مشقبيه
اسف يا اخ فتوح على المداخله وياريت تضيف للرد وتصصح لو فى معلومة مغلوطه
وشكرا


----------



## miltronique (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا الاخ أحمد سؤال آخر
ما معنى الصاج؟
ما معنى مشقبيه


----------



## ابو محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

الصاج هى الواح تطلق فى الغالب على الواح الاستيل وهى بسماكات مختلفه تبداء من كسر الملم وتصل الى سماكه تتعدى 160مم
ويتراوح عرضها من 50سم الى 325 او 350سم
المشقبيه هى مستطيل متحد مع دائرتين يقع كل واحدة منهم على منتصف احد الاضلاع والذى يمثل العرض 
وتحت امرك اخى العزيز


----------



## فتوح (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي أحمد

وكذلك الصاج منه ما يكون المسحوب على البارد أو على الساخن ومنه المخلل والمزيت ومنه الاسود والمجلفن والزنكور وسابق الدهان ومنه ما يكون على هيئة لفائف أو ألواح 

وكما ذكر الخ العزيز احمد بالنسبة للمشقبية
ومنهم من يسميها ابلونج أو ابرووند وهي قريبة الشبه من الإلبس وقد تذكر مجازا على المستطيل الحاد الركان او الملفوفها


----------



## فتوح (10 يونيو 2009)

a7med3bdo قال:


> بص بقى ياسيدى عمليات التخريم فى الصاج او الصفائح هى عملية انتاج ثقوب او فتحات بواسطة اداة زى البانشات punchesاو fly cutter او بنط drilling tip او القرضnibbling
> وكمان ممكن بالبلازما او الليزر او اللهب او الماء
> والشكل الناتج ممكن يكون مستدير او مستطيل او مشقبيه
> اسف يا اخ فتوح على المداخله وياريت تضيف للرد وتصصح لو فى معلومة مغلوطه
> وشكرا



أحسنت أخي العزيز احمد

وعملا بموضوعك المثبت عن الإضافة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136520.html

فأقول لأخي الفاضل صاحب الإستفسار ذكر اخونا الحبيب أحمد طرق التخريم ووفى جزاه الله خيراً وشكل التخريم المطلوب وخصائص الخامة التي تخرمها وتخانتها ةأبعادها الهندسية وكذلك المتاح في مصنعك أو في المكان الذي تخرم فيه ومهارات المعدين للتخريم وكذلك الإستخدام للصاج المخرم هي التي تحدد النوع المناسب أو الأنسب 

وللتخريم حسابات للقوى تجدها في هذا الموضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129535.html

والتخريم هو فصل للخامة برايش


----------



## ابو محمود (11 يونيو 2009)

فتوح قال:


> أحسنت أخي العزيز احمد
> 
> وعملا بموضوعك المثبت عن الإضافة
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز فتوح
كنت فين من بدرى سيبنى اعك
شكرا اخى الفاضل على الاضافات 
واسف مرة اخرى على المداخله


----------



## miltronique (19 يونيو 2009)

10.السلام عليكم
الأخ أحمد لا تأسف على أي مداخلة ........ بل الشكر لك على المداخلة والمشاركة.
إذا أردت أن أبدأ فمن أين أبدأ؟


----------



## ابو محمود (19 يونيو 2009)

miltronique قال:


> 10.السلام عليكم
> الأخ أحمد لا تأسف على أي مداخلة ........ بل الشكر لك على المداخلة والمشاركة.
> إذا أردت أن أبدأ فمن أين أبدأ؟


اخى العزيز لم افهم سؤالك ممكن توضح اكتر ايه قصدك ب إذا أردت أن أبدأ فمن أين أبدأ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## miltronique (21 يونيو 2009)

12, إذا اردت بداية دراسة هذا الموضوع فمن اين ابدا؟


----------



## ابو محمود (23 يونيو 2009)

اولا حدد الجزئيه التى تود ان تبداء منها
مثلا تريد ان تتعرف على لوحات الكهرباء
فنبداء بالافرادات والمعدات المستخدمه فى القص
والتشكيل والدهانات وووووالخ


----------



## miltronique (21 فبراير 2010)

14.السلام عليكم
اسف على الانقطاع عن المشاركة في الموضوع والملتقى كله وذلك لاني دخلت الجيش لاداء الخدمة العسكرية
وأرجو التوفيق للجميع كما أرجوا أن نلتقي مرة أخرى إن شاء الله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

